# Born to be wild!



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Folks of the forum,

I finally arrived in Dubai last week and settling in pretty well. The place has been awesome so far and work is going on great but its time to switch it up a little bit.

So this is something that I decided I was going to do when I got here and would like to extend the invitation to everyone on the forum and that is to do something adventurous at least once every month. Basically something that you haven't done before like dune buggying, skydiving, jet skiing, etc. or it could be something as simple as just trying out a new restaurant or whatever. I am adventurous guy and love trying out new things from time to time so I figured bringing it to the forum would be a great way to meet new people, interact, and basically just have fun, because, lets face it, you only live once!

So, how about just planning for a general meet up this weekend (Thursday perhaps? although I wouldn't want to interfere with the Thursday drinks night) and we'll go from there? I was thinking maybe like a billiards/pool hall or some lounge where we can just relax and hang out and talk about our first potential adventure . Just throwing out ideas since you guys have been here much longer than me. But yeah, just want to get a feel of the interest and we'll go from there.

Cheers! 

-Rohan


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm game! Pick something to do and I will surely join in. I'm not picky and always willing to try something new...even at risk to great physical harm to myself.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Count me in when I get there, I expect to be coming out 1st week of July if not before...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Usually works best to put up deffinite time, date, location etc. Someone has to take the actual lead, not throw out ideas. Otherwise, this thread will be ten pages long (a recent similar thread comes to mind) and no forum meetups ever happen.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Usually works best to put up deffinite time, date, location etc. Someone has to take the actual lead, not throw out ideas. Otherwise, this thread will be ten pages long (a recent similar thread comes to mind) and no forum meetups ever happen.


Exactly. Thank you


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

@xchaos777: Thats what I like to hear
@neilrock: Cool. I'll keep you posted on the happenings here. Let me know when you get here.
@Jynxy & Dizzyizzy: Duely noted. 

@all: just generating interest and giving the thread sometime to simmer to see who all are interest. Will definitely post up an activity of somewhat and the necessary details within a couple of days.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

some sort* 

please excuse my typos


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok so I have been doing some research and have found a bunch of interesting outdoor activities that we could go for like the Hatta mountain trek, Wild Wadi waterpark, explore the Jebel Hafeet mountain road in Al Ain [for more info, wikipedia it, this place is superb and has been used as a filming location a few times (eg. Bollywood movie 'Race')], etc. As much as I would love to plan for these, its just impossible right now for 2 reasons. 1) The Heat (rules out the mountain trek & waterpark idea) and 2) I don't have a car, nor am I able to rent (Hatta mtn trek & Jebel hafeet) But I am game if someone else is willing to drive and we can all chip in for gas and other related costs.

Anyway, that brings me to suggesting that we go for a Desert Safari! I am sure some of you may have already tried it out. My colleague went through Ascot Hotel, Bur Dubai and I called up the place. They said that, multiples of 6 would be preferable since its 6 to a car. Depending on the number we have, the better discount we would get but basically it comes out to about 150-160 Dhs per person and it includes pick up and drop off from Ascot Hotel, Bur Dubai, dune bashing, sand boarding, bbq buffet, sheesha, belly dancing, and a lot more. The whole trip goes from 330-4pm pick up and get dropped back at around 930-10ish pm. The latest we are able to book our trip is the day off. We can pay on the day of the tour but there would have to be some sort of advanced payment (non refundable if cancelled on the day of the tour)

I suggest we shoot for Friday, June 17th? Basically two weekends from now excluding this one. That gives people enough time. And if we get a big group, it'll be an awesome experience. 

Let me know your thoughts and if you have any questions about the trip.

PS: Apologies for the mass post. I swear I don't work for this hotel


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am in, but that is the only weekend I am not available! I can do it the weekend before or the weekend after!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck Sky High....you will most probably get about 30 confirmations out of which only 5 might bother showing up.  Word of advice.....DO NOT use your credit card as a guarantee while making a booking or you will end up with the bill for those missing 25.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

@xchaos: Hell lets do it next Friday then. I can't do that Friday after cos I might travel out of Dubai. 

@Pam: Thanks a lot for the heads up!  I appreciate it but don't worry, I will definitely not be doing that lol. I am not going to be spotting anyone for this trip. But I would be more than willing to meet up with the confirmed peeps in advance to collect the cash monies 

Ok people, this is going down Next Friday, June 10th!


----------

